# Review Blog: Candy's Raves - and some rants too



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel weird starting a thread for this, but there was some chatter on another thread.... this is kind of the spiel about my little review blog, copied from another thread.

I read about 3 books per week and post reviews of books (and other things from time to time) on my blog Candy's Raves. Book reviews are also posted to Amazon and Goodreads.

*For submissions, see the first link on the sidebar of my blog* that talks about how to get an honest review. I talk about how to get it to me and what the process is.

It's important to know that I will only write an honest review. If I hate your book, I'll say that. If I love it, I'll say that too. I generally like books for what they are. I don't expect all books to be compared to the best book ever written. It's not fair to the writer of either (okay, I could get on that soapbox, but I won't). I also review them as I can and as I'm interested, but if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen. As you can see if you've ever visited my site, sometimes we do long reviews, and sometimes just a paragraph or so. It just depends on how much I have to say about it 

My favorite genres are:

Memoirs
Women's Fiction
Light Paranormal (esp comedic - ie Demon Hunting Soccer Mom series, Twilight and Almost Human stuff okay too)
Crime novels (think Jack Daniels/Stephanie Plum)
Time travel novels - not science fiction, more like Imogen Rose's stuff or Time Traveler's Wife
Some selected Young Adult
Horror/Suspense/Thriller but only if it's not too gross and has a true plot to it

My husband does a guest blog now and then when asked nicely. He reads science fiction - primarily space opera and fantasy type stuff. He is also an elementary school teacher so likes children's books as well.

That's about it! Mainly, this is for fun, so I like to keep it fun for me. When it's not fun anymore, well.... *laugh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Candy--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your blog! This is entirely the right place to do this, welcome to the Book Bazaar!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Candy,
I write women's fiction and am always looking for a review. I'm not afraid of an honestly. (I know my book starts out slowly and builds.) So let me know if you are interested - I will gladly email you a copy of the book, or if you use an e-reader, I'll figure out a way to get you a free copy from Smashwords. 

Thanks!
Kat


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Candy,

Thanks for posting. I would love a review!

Suzanne


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Suzanne - I got your email. No problem.



kajordan said:


> Hi Candy,
> I write women's fiction and am always looking for a review. I'm not afraid of an honestly. (I know my book starts out slowly and builds.) So let me know if you are interested - I will gladly email you a copy of the book, or if you use an e-reader, I'll figure out a way to get you a free copy from Smashwords.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kat


Hi Kat - Smashwords is best if you want a review on Smashwords (you have to purchase - even with a free coupon) from them to place a review there. I'd be willing to look it over, sure. Instructions are in my original post.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

If you haven't yet, you should check out her blog. She's honest (I can vouch for that!) and fair in her reviews. And, she doesn't just review books, but all sorts of things.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I LOVE your reviews, Candy. Always honest and rip-snortingly entertaining!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw, Monique and Imogen, I really appreciate your kind words. Really, this is just fun for me. Getting a free book now and then out of the deal is a bonus. And wow, a lot of people requested reviews. I feel so lucky to have so many talented writers asking me to read their work. I've been lucky and haven't had a stinker in the bunch yet 

LOL and yes, I'm honest. Even if it stings a little. BUT it's just my opinion and well, you know what they say about opinions, right?

You ladies are awesome. Have a fabulous weekend. Today is business development day for me, actually one of the most fun days of my month, so I'll be spending the day doing all kinds of geeky stuff (I own a small bookkeeping firm in my "real" life).


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to see you like memoirs! I'll check out your site now and see about getting you a copy of _Tracks and Horizons_!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Candy.  Your website looks super. My goodness, you even review pizza! 

I just sent an email to you.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks, Candy. Your website looks super. My goodness, you even review pizza!
> 
> I just sent an email to you.


*laughing* That's the cool part, it's my blog and I can review or vent about anything I want on there. Now and then I like to do stuff other than books. BUT you don't understand, their pizza obviously has crack in the sauce. O.M.G.

I didn't get an email from you, by the way. No big deal, but if you sent it, it didn't make it.

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words, really. This is just a fun side project for me. I make a few bucks off of it when people click the links, it goes straight into my kids' college funds, but it also helps jar my memory when I cannot remember something!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the posting, Candy.  I think you're one of the better reviewers I've read, and as I've said before, we indies depend on you so much.  Thank you so much for your support.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

kayakruthie said:


> Thank you for the posting, Candy. I think you're one of the better reviewers other there, and as I've said before, we indies depend you so much. Thank you for your support.


Ah, you're very welcome. Your review was tough to do... I had like all this stuff written up but it had too many spoilers! *laughing* Loved loved loved your writing style and thanks for the compliments. I don't consider myself a pro by any means (in my real life I own a bookkeeping firm for small businesses). I always say that bookkeeping is what I do to make money... reading is what I do because I love it.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

The weekend before last, I did a 24-hour read-a-thon and read mostly indie books, and most of them from here (a big thank you to the short story writers who sent me some freebies to keep me going through the early morning part when I couldn't see straight!). The last of the reviews have gone up, so make sure you stop by!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I finally got around to setting up a facebook page for my blog - http://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves

Also, a giveaway by our very own Imogen Rose is coming up next week (Tuesday), very cool. As well as other reviews for books by our KB authors


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I finally got around to setting up a facebook page for my blog - http://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves
> 
> Also, a giveaway by our very own Imogen Rose is coming up next week (Tuesday), very cool. As well as other reviews for books by our KB authors


Cool, you are on FB! I just "liked" it!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Candy, how funny! I found your blog via another route and sent you a message - and here you are on Kindle Boards. I hadn't seen this thread; everything moves so quickly. The blog looks great.

(And Imogen, I love that ad for Quantum in your signature - it looks great.)

Helen


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> Candy, how funny! I found your blog via another route and sent you a message - and here you are on Kindle Boards. I hadn't seen this thread; everything moves so quickly. The blog looks great.


Funny! I got your email, I'm quite backed up, but I'll give it a read eventually, looks interesting! Yes, things move really fast around here, I don't even try to keep up!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Make sure you check out the giveaway by our own Imogen Rose - she's giving away a signed paperback of Portal and a duffel with Quantum on it. You view and register for it at Candy's Raves.

*Last week's reviews included (links go to Amazon, visit the blog for reviews):*
The Summoning Fire by David Michael
NO GOOD DEED by Mary McDonald
QUANTUM (Portal Chronicles Book Three) by Imogen Rose

*Coming Up:*
The Chosen by John G Hartness
Dancing with Butterflies by Reyna Grande
Dismember by Daniel Pyle
The Adventures of Isaiah James: Beach Boy

PS: I've also updated the submission guidelines a little for authors who want to submit their book. You can see those HERE.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I will definitely check your submission guidelines. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Where did the week go? Crazy! Make sure to check out the blog (links are to Amazon books)

*Last week's reviews:*
The Chosen by John G Hartness
Dancing with Butterflies by Reyna Grande
Dismember by Daniel Pyle
The Adventures of Isaiah James: Beach Boy

*This week:*
FUZZY NAVEL by JA Konrath
Dementia Diary, A Caregiver's Journal by Robert Tell

*On Deck:*
We Interrupt This Date by LC Evans
How I Learned to Love the Walrus by Beth Orsoff
uncharted terriTORI by Tori Spelling


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

My poor blog... the holidays completely threw me off and we spent a week visiting my mother. I'm going to update it before 12/31 for through the end of the year soon... but I wanted to post to say...

Check it out! I'm a top 500 reviewer! I bet it doesn't last long as I seem to bounce around in the ratings, but still... makes me feel all warm and snuggly!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> My poor blog... the holidays completely threw me off and we spent a week visiting my mother. I'm going to update it before 12/31 for through the end of the year soon... but I wanted to post to say...
> 
> Check it out! I'm a top 500 reviewer! I bet it doesn't last long as I seem to bounce around in the ratings, but still... makes me feel all warm and snuggly!


Congrats, Candy! Top 500!!!!

Ironically, I just sent you an email a few minutes ago about my January 22 release of "Wrecker."


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Check it out! I'm a top 500 reviewer! I bet it doesn't last long as I seem to bounce around in the ratings, but still... makes me feel all warm and snuggly!


Well done!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Make sure you stop by and enter the FREE BOOK drawing. Tonya Plank is giving away a copy (digital or paperback, your choice!) of her award winning novel, Swallow. Stop by http://www.candysraves.com by January 15th to enter.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, this month is flying by and I haven't updated my blog. I'm a bookkeeping firm owner in my "real" life and we're swamped with W2s and 1099s. I hope to catch up this weekend, I've read some great books lately including a few indies such as Wrecker by Dave Connifer, Is It Just Me? by Judi Coltman, Tag by Simon Royale and Tracks & Horizons by Ed Caggiani -- those will be up very soon on the blog!  

I also have a drawing to do... whew!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Things are finally slowing down for me professionally 

Today, you can learn about my _secret super power_, enter to win a teddy bear and read my review on Imogen Rose's Faustine by visiting me at http://www.candysraves.com


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for the awesome review!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

You are welcome, Imogen... it really was a great book. You are so talented, never ceases to amaze me...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In other news... Ugh, today I had to write a 1 star review, it will post Friday. I don't even know really what to say... it was so bad, I couldn't even get it two stars. I kinda feel bad, but I always say I'll be honest... I'm waiting for the rotten tomatoes to be thrown. LOL. Can reviewers ask for ice cream too?? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In better news... stop by and register to win a bear from Imogen Rose  http://candysraves.com


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

FYI, I'm still here. As many of you know, I'm a freelance bookkeeper in my real life and man... tax season has been brutal. I'm still reading, still have notes for reviews, but am a little behind. I have read some great stuff lately! Can't wait to share with you all  I hope to put a couple of new ones up next week. 4/18 is almost here! (you get an extra business day to file)


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I am offering one author a guaranteed review THIS weekend! Stop by http://www.candysraves.com for info. It's a charity thing and there is money involved, but not for me - for the charity. Someone start it at $5 before I get a complex though 

I have over 300 books "waiting" for review, so this is a great way to make sure I see yours!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, so I disappeared for a while eh? I'm still reading and reviewing books, of course. I had emergency neck fusion surgery in March of this year, right after crunch time for my real-life business (actually in the middle of it, I own a bookkeeping firm!).

I'm just now feeling almost back to myself, it's been a lot. Anyway, I'm still taking submissions, but I get a LOT of them per week, I'm backlogged about 100 that I actually DO want to read at this point. I'm hoping to get back up to reading as much as I was. The medications they had me were pretty nasty to my ability to read and comprehend, much less not fall asleep *laughing*

Otherwise, I'm still around. My business has gone through a huge growth explosion that we're dealing with so I'm a little slower to read/respond these days, but very much still around.

Anyway, just saying hello


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

So far this year, I have reviews for Brindle 24 by JJ Brown and Flying Double by Brent Purvis. Check it out at CandysRaves.com.

It's been a LONG several months following the recovery from that neck surgery. I read around 45 books last year, I'm hoping to get to my usual 100 this year, providing nothing horrible happens. *laughing*


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome back. Hope the post-op recovery's complete!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Candy! Just saw your thread. Love your site! 

I didn't read all the way through this thread, so I just gifted you a copy of "Mortal Choices" through Amazon. I saw the thread and thought it probably meant you needed more books to read and review. Oops.   Maybe one day my book will make it to the top of the TBR list.

Glad you are finally feeling better after last year's surgery. Best wishes on the recovery.

Ann C


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I got your book, Ann... yes, I've got quite a backlog, but I added it to the folder. I randomly flip through it, so there's no rhyme or reason to how I choose what to read 

And yes, thanks, everyone. That neck fusion was a tough recovery for me. I guess some folks come through it great, but I had quite a long road of it. Between that and the huge amount of weight I lost in the past 20 months (200+ pounds), I've been a little distracted  Every day brings more and more normalcy


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm giving away a signed copy of Integration by Imogen Rose - you can enter to win HERE


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Last week, reviews of Favorite by Karen McQuestion and Lowcountry Boil by Susan Boyer went up!

I dearly love all of Karen's work, but this one wasn't my favorite, sadly (Edgewood, another YA book of hers is ABSOLUTELY amazing though - a must read). Lowcountry Boil is, like it sounds, a bit of quirky Southern Fiction that I really enjoyed as well. Reviews on the blog 

Current count of books on my Kindle that are in the to-be-read-and-reviewed pile are 152. LOL. That's just the ones that made the cut.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations on feeling better and your new trim figure.  You look terrific (new photo?)  If you get tired of reading, you can always use the audio function on your Kindle.  I'm amazed at how good it is.  As always, thanks for your invaluable reviews.  Honest, smart, current.  If Amazon got it together, it would hire you as a full-time reviewer.


----------

